# Trickstuff Exzentriker ride reports



## Pivvay (Aug 19, 2004)

Who here has actually ridden one? Any weird limitations or durability concerns? Where did you get it in the USA? I'd hate to waste $230+

Thanks!


----------



## twestis (Dec 18, 2007)

I've tried it now for 3 months, 10 rides or so and it works great. It is a bit tricky to get both cups equally turned but once you got it done there are no more worries. The supplied bearings have a very tight fit. On my last ride the screw holding the drive side cup loosening up and the excentric cup moved but I have on the other hand never checked it since initial installation and they are only tightened with 3NM. You need to add to the price15€ for a special tool needed to install the cups (or build one your self).

My set up is with XTR cranks so I needed to file of the threads(?) for the granny ring. As you keep the bottom bracket spacers the possibility to adjust chain line is good.


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been using an Exzentriker for about 12 months now and can't report any problems with it, in fact I've been very happy with it. Like the previous poster I had to machine the granny ring bosses off my cranks (Shimano XT) for clearance, but that's no problem as you won't be needing them again :thumbsup:

I've never had mine slip either.

It's no big deal adjusting both sides correctly if you have a half decent "eye" and if you haven't use a little steel rule or something. Another thing you might want to do is carry a long 2.5mm allen key for the locking bolt, as the one on a multitool might not get in there, depending on the position of the eccentrics and you might need one out on the trail (although I never have yet).

When you come to adjust the eccentrics slacken off the locking bolts and tap them back in to free the barrel nut that does the actual locking. If you don't "crack" them in this way you might find that you can't turn them at all.

But as you're in the USA why don't you try this one instead ?
http://www.forwardcomponents.blogspot.com/

A different take on the same principle (and cheaper too)


----------



## monopolyii34 (Feb 3, 2015)

*exentricker. im about to use this for a track setup and was wondering how yours is ?*



Andy R said:


> I've been using an Exzentriker for about 12 months now and can't report any problems with it, in fact I've been very happy with it. Like the previous poster I had to machine the granny ring bosses off my cranks (Shimano XT) for clearance, but that's no problem as you won't be needing them again :thumbsup:
> 
> I've never had mine slip either.
> 
> ...


I'm trying to see how yours is doing after these years! I'm putting it in the bsa and am curious on how you think yours did for you. Please and thank you!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

All I can tell you is that it worked fine for the three (or nearer to four, actually) years that I used it. I changed to a frame with a Phil Wood EBB (Singular Hummingbird) and eventually sold the Exzentriker. I fitted new bearings a couple of times while I had it, but other than that it just worked - and bearing replacement is to be expected anyway.


----------



## monopolyii34 (Feb 3, 2015)

Andy R said:


> I've been using an Exzentriker for about 12 months now and can't report any problems with it, in fact I've been very happy with it. Like the previous poster I had to machine the granny ring bosses off my cranks (Shimano XT) for clearance, but that's no problem as you won't be needing them again :thumbsup:
> 
> I've never had mine slip either.
> 
> ...


Oh cool, and you font think there would be a difference between the two? And whered you get it here I'm the us? Thanks !


----------



## monopolyii34 (Feb 3, 2015)

and thanks a lot for the quick reply!


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

I believe that the FC EBB converter is now discontinued - however you might be able to pick up a used one on ebay or one of the mtb forums.
The Exzentriker you'd have to get direct from Trickstuff in Germany, I imagine.

Here's the one I had on my old "Platsa Blue" singlespeed.


----------



## monopolyii34 (Feb 3, 2015)

would you possibly know any carbon cranks that are compatible with the exzentricker? since it fits the shimano holowtech ii cranks, is there a was to get cranks that are carbon such as fsa? or as it says on trickstuff I could get a sleeve to convert gxp. could you please help me out here


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The exzentriker should take a standard 24/22mm carbon sram/truvative crank, with the sleeve. Not sure on the FSA, but if it's a standard 24mm crank, I can't see why not.


----------



## monopolyii34 (Feb 3, 2015)

The bike shop said its not the right size I need shimano cranks,


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

monopolyii34 said:


> The bike shop said its not the right size I need shimano cranks,


What do they know though? Read  this


----------



## monopolyii34 (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah I saw that ik where to find it. I had to call but im not positive its the one I need, the one in the picture. I saw that too I definitely need the sleeve. 

Yeah thanks a lot

I just need to source this sleeve 

Igf you could help that would be nice. please!


----------

